# DirecTV Tuner / Record one channel - watch another



## madsend (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a DirecTV satellite tuner, A JVC DR-MX1S Combo Recorder (vintage 2004) and a newer Vizio VO42L FHDTV10A TV.

I want to be able to record one channel while watching another.

JVC CS told me it is not possible to do this with the DR-MX1S if you have a satellite or cable box tuner.

The DR-MX1S setup menu includes the assignment of satellite/cable types and it gives brand codes in the manual for these but for some reason JVC didn't think it was important to allow the record one/watch another capability with this combo unit.

I would appreciate it if anyone has a work-around solution for this design blunder!

I also have a Logitech universal remote setup to operate many features on all components of my home theater.

Thanks!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack madsend. :wave: 

You have two solutions that I can see: get a second DirecTV satellite tuner to feed the JVC or get a dual-tuner DVR from DirecTV. This is not a blunder by JVC, its just a fact of life with having a single satellite tuner in your home.


----------



## madsend (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the information. 

As a matter of curiosity, why is it possible to do this with TV tuner, but not with my current satellite tuner?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Regardless if its a tv tuner, or a satellite tuner, if you are watching one program while recording another automatically _two_ tuners are involved. Just like the dial on your radio, it will only tune one station at a time and if you want to record one station while listening to another youll need a second radio tuner. Most all VCRs had tv tuners built-in, TVs too, but Ive never seen either of those products with a _satellite_ tuner built-in. I suspect its all about licencing fees and broadcast rights and all that kinda stuff.


----------



## madsend (Jun 23, 2012)

OK. Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Just get an HD-DVR such as the HR24 and you can record and watch another channel. Then you don't have the need for the JVC. All DirecTV HD-DVRs have dual tuners. If you've been a customer long enough you should be able to get one free from them.


----------

